# Shark dragged behind boat



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

"FWC investigating after social media video of shark being dragged" 



Idiots....

https://youtu.be/k94iJo-X0PI


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

These freakin morons need to be hog-tied by their ankles and dragged a bit.

Sure, it's just a damn ole shark, but seriously, what type of man does this?

I hope they track them down, seize the boat, fine the crap outta them and revoke for life their fishing privileges in Florida.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Going viral on FB. Apparently, his name is Michael Wenzel. He uses the hashtag #FWCmostwanted and likes to kill tarpon.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a classy dude


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got to be a FSU fan...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks horrible, enjoy the folks saying it appears to be alive though...? How do you judge that? Unfortunately I'm not sure of any criminal charges on this. If it's a legal shark, what could be done? Someone film themselves dragging a red snapper or king back and lets see the repercussions... then get an idiot hashtag name!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Got to be a FSU fan...


I figured they were NY'ers


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

What....alligator lives don't matter to social media folks?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/2...cmp=ob_article_sidebar_video&intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Folks drag big fish all the time to let em die before they bring em aboard. He was just trying to kill it quick, lol


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"Cruelty to Animals" if it's alive? Heck, even dead?

Dunno the value of the meat after a few minutes of this kind of treatment.

Jim


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Dragging sharks is the option to a 45ACP to brain. Being an A$$ is not illegal.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Jason said:


> Looks horrible, enjoy the folks saying it appears to be alive though...? How do you judge that? Unfortunately I'm not sure of any criminal charges on this. If it's a legal shark, what could be done? Someone film themselves dragging a red snapper or king back and lets see the repercussions... then get an idiot hashtag name!


You didn't see it jumping:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OHenry said:


> Being an A$$ is not illegal.


spoken from many years of experience? :thumbup::whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He's not just an ass. His Instagram is private now, but not before people got a bunch of screen shots. Killing pelicans, catching pelicans, bringing tarpon on the boat, using a dog as shark bait, etc. He's a real piece of work.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He's not just an ass. His Instagram is private now, but not before people got a bunch of screen shots. Killing pelicans, catching pelicans, bringing tarpon on the boat, using a dog as shark bait, etc. He's a real piece of work.


 
Bhahahahahahaha CAUGHT! lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He's not just an ass. His Instagram is private now, but not before people got a bunch of screen shots. Killing pelicans, catching pelicans, bringing tarpon on the boat, using a dog as shark bait, etc. He's a real piece of work.


If he's been an asshat like that in the past, he should have done been sent to jail!!!:yes:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> He's not just an ass. His Instagram is private now, but not before people got a bunch of screen shots. Killing pelicans, catching pelicans, bringing tarpon on the boat, using a dog as shark bait, etc. He's a real piece of work.


Dude needs to be put through a ball bat rehabilitation course. It does wonders for pricks.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Is this the same guy? (Micheal Whenzel)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Kill everything you can come across mentality.
I hope the FWC sees the pics of the Tarpon and the American White Pelican. Not that they will do anything. If'n it was me I would be in jail. Not that I would do that kinda crap. Just Wasn't raised that way. Can't even bring myself to shoot a deer anymore. I go to our club in Arkansas and just watch them. Shoot the Coyotes.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What a piece of crap.
I take back the FSU fan remark. Sorry for associating y'all with this pile of filth.

Even though it was only a joke.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Kill everything you can come across mentality.
> I hope the FWC sees the pics of the Tarpon and the American White Pelican. Not that they will do anything. If'n it was me I would be in jail. Not that I would do that kinda crap. Just Wasn't raised that way. Can't even bring myself to shoot a deer anymore. I go to our club in Arkansas and just watch them. Shoot the Coyotes.


They have. This has been going on for years with him. FWC is well aware.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hell just give him a call


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope he gets jail time so he can really act tough.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Hell just give him a call


 The phone seems to have been disconnected. I wonder why? :whistling::whistling:


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

He also has other pictures on twitter pouring beer in a Jew fishes mouth and holding a pelican 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

. This dude is a total douche


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

This made the news last night. That punk is in for a wild ride.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Poor kid, don't blame him. He's just another victim of Affuenza! He can't help knowing right from wrong because Mommy and Daddy always bailed him out and never taught him consequences of his actions.
It just ain't his fault!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

His hands are looking kind of little to me. Maybe he does feel the need to compensate.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Poor kid, don't blame him. He's just another victim of Affuenza! He can't help knowing right from wrong because Mommy and Daddy always bailed him out and never taught him consequences of his actions.
> It just ain't his fault!!


Sad thing is you are correct, kid probably never had to work for anything. 
This type of guy is the one that all sportsmen get lumped in with and makes us 
all enemy number one for the EDF and other liberal groups, garbage like this guy I really can't blame them for being down on us.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

One of the first photos shows four wannabe gangbangers. Frickin' losers. 

There is something seriously wrong with these guys. 

I hope the FWC goes after their asses. 

Hmmmm. Seems one of the parents is an elected official. I wouldn't be surprised if this issue comes iup next election cycle.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> Looks horrible, enjoy the folks saying it appears to be alive though...? How do you judge that? Unfortunately I'm not sure of any criminal charges on this. If it's a legal shark, what could be done? Someone film themselves dragging a red snapper or king back and lets see the repercussions... then get an idiot hashtag name!


I agree with you that there's probably no actual crime being done, just something extremely stupid.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Seems like they could slap him with animal cruelty pretty easy. 
"A person who intentionally commits an act to any animal, or a person who owns or has the custody or control of any animal and fails to act, which results in the cruel death, or excessive or repeated infliction of unnecessary pain or suffering, or causes the same to be done, commits aggravated animal cruelty, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or by a fine of not more than $10,000, or both."


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Seems like they could slap him with animal cruelty pretty easy.
> "A person who intentionally commits an act to any animal, or a person who owns or has the custody or control of any animal and fails to act, which results in the cruel death, or excessive or repeated infliction of unnecessary pain or suffering, or causes the same to be done, commits aggravated animal cruelty, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or by a fine of not more than $10,000, or both."


You'd have to prove the shark was alive. Be hard to do with what little part of the video I've watched. And playing devils advocate, what's the difference in that and catching a catfish and throwing him on the dock to die or guy cutting a remora and throwing it back. I'm by no means sticking up for him, his is coming one way or another.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Stretching a pelican a part for a photo and pouring booze down a fishes mouth you intend to release certainly seem to qualify as animal cruelty to me. Regardless of wether the law does anything karma will catch up to this sick kid at some point.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I just saw some pictures on a friends phone where this dirtbag stole a dog and used it for shark bait. Also a bunch of pictures of Goliaths on the deck of his boat. Another pic of him swaddling a Brown pelican. This guy has mental health issues.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I just saw some pictures on a friends phone where this dirtbag stole a dog and used it for shark bait. Also a bunch of pictures of Goliaths on the deck of his boat. Another pic of him swaddling a Brown pelican. This guy has mental health issues.




These are the kind of people who eventually end up kidnapping people and keeping them cut up in the freezer. Many serial killers lack empathy, and start with torturing small animals, etc.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> These are the kind of people who eventually end up kidnapping people and keeping them cut up in the freezer. Many serial killers lack empathy, and start with torturing small animals, etc.


Wish I could be his first attempt at a victim. I would love to meet him.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Even though that dumbass is the ring leader, they need to teach a lesson to all the little bastards posing in the pictures as well!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

He is in deep shit









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> He is in deep shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWC has known about those for over a year and nothing. Kid has been bulletproof for some reason.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Daddy must have some big money 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Jason said:


> Looks horrible, enjoy the folks saying it appears to be alive though...? How do you judge that? Unfortunately I'm not sure of any criminal charges on this. If it's a legal shark, what could be done? Someone film themselves dragging a red snapper or king back and lets see the repercussions... then get an idiot hashtag name!




I think the same guy goes around harassing manatee and other animals. He's a degenerate. Throw the freaking book at him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Some folks just don't have any respect....Karma is triumph in the end!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Robert Wenzle, Planning manager for Manatee County; [email protected]

Betsy Benac, Manatee County Commissioner; 
[email protected]


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure this will work, but here goes.

http://www.everipedia.com/michael-wenzel-1/

I think the entire group’s mommies & daddies are so happy & proud of all the attention their little snowflakes are getting now.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

MrFish said:


> He's not just an ass. His Instagram is private now, but not before people got a bunch of screen shots. Killing pelicans, catching pelicans, bringing tarpon on the boat, using a dog as shark bait, etc. He's a real piece of work.


 My daddy is rich and knows people in high places, I can do whatever I want.... This guy and his crew are scary kinda animals. Gang signs. really?
When he grows up maybe he will have a room from 'SAW' in his basement.  idiot award!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just being honest here.... 
I tied a dead possum behind a friends car when I was 17 and he drug him a couple miles - I thought it was funny as heck and so did all my lil' buddies till he showed back up and proceeded to beat the crap outta me! - Dang! Put an X in the "learned my lesson" category


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> FWC has known about those for over a year and nothing. Kid has been bulletproof for some reason.


I'm sure they have been looking the other way, but now this has gotten out. FWC now has egg on their face. Everybody now sees that FWC was notified, but nothing happened. They have pictures. I remember a thread on here about sturgeon that got a guy a visit. That was just words. They'll probably be looking to make an example out of him.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pathetic POS its time to start holding him and his friends accountable for their actions. I dont care who or how rich his parents are. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

damnifino3 said:


> Pathetic POS its time to start holding him and his friends accountable for their actions. I dont care who or how rich his parents are.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk




Dang. My parents aren't rich, I was only 17 and the possum had been dead at least a half a day


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dang. My parents aren't rich, I was only 17 and the possum had been dead at least a half a day


That's no excuse...30 years hard labor and no fishing for 6 mos. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*UPDATE: Man in shark-dragging video asks for increased police patrols*

http://weatherplus.blog.mypalmbeach...has-posted-disturbing-wildlife-photos-before/


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

perdidochas said:


> I agree with you that there's probably no actual crime being done, just something extremely stupid.




There are crimes being committed in a number of those photos.....pretty sure that white pelican is protected from any type of harassment by the federal migratory bird treaty act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Taking a Goliath Grouper out of the water is prohibited.

Off Topic

Goliath grouper must be dehooked or otherwise released IN the water.

Jim

Goliath Groupers, aka Jewfish are becoming a nuisance in some parts of the keys by the way.

They are starting hearings locally to open a restricted season again. One problem is they are so bold a diver with a spear could kill a dozen in an hour. Certainly they would learn, but right now, they are stupid.

Jim


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Even if dragging the shark isn't a crime, the other photos would certainly constitute probable cause. I wonder if the FWC was to have a little look see around his home/ freezer what kind of trophies they might come across?:whistling:

If he wanted attention he's certainly got it. I wonder how much Mom and Dad will be enjoying the attention in light of their county administration jobs?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Their attorney probably testified the pics were photo-shopped.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is the legislation. How do y'all interpret his actions? Which sections has he violated? Not defending this POS. Just curious on y'all opinions. 

I think he violated section 1, 2, 2a, and maybe 3. 

828.12 Cruelty to animals.—
(1) A person who unnecessarily overloads, overdrives, torments, deprives of necessary sustenance or shelter, or unnecessarily mutilates, or kills any animal, or causes the same to be done, or carries in or upon any vehicle, or otherwise, any animal in a cruel or inhumane manner, commits animal cruelty, a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or by a fine of not more than $5,000, or both.
(2) A person who intentionally commits an act to any animal, or a person who owns or has the custody or control of any animal and fails to act, which results in the cruel death, or excessive or repeated infliction of unnecessary pain or suffering, or causes the same to be done, commits aggravated animal cruelty, a felony of the third degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or by a fine of not more than $10,000, or both.
(a) A person convicted of a violation of this subsection, where the finder of fact determines that the violation includes the knowing and intentional torture or torment of an animal that injures, mutilates, or kills the animal, shall be ordered to pay a minimum mandatory fine of $2,500 and undergo psychological counseling or complete an anger management treatment program.
(b) A person convicted of a second or subsequent violation of this subsection shall be required to pay a minimum mandatory fine of $5,000 and serve a minimum mandatory period of incarceration of 6 months. In addition, the person shall be released only upon expiration of sentence, is not eligible for parole, control release, or any form of early release, and must serve 100 percent of the court-imposed sentence. Any plea of nolo contendere shall be considered a conviction for purposes of this subsection.
(3) A person who commits multiple acts of animal cruelty or aggravated animal cruelty against an animal may be charged with a separate offense for each such act. A person who commits animal cruelty or aggravated animal cruelty against more than one animal may be charged with a separate offense for each animal such cruelty was committed upon.
(4) A veterinarian licensed to practice in the state shall be held harmless from either criminal or civil liability for any decisions made or services rendered under the provisions of this section. Such a veterinarian is, therefore, under this subsection, immune from a lawsuit for his or her part in an investigation of cruelty to animals.
(5) A person who intentionally trips, fells, ropes, or lassos the legs of a horse by any means for the purpose of entertainment or sport shall be guilty of a third degree felony, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084. As used in this subsection, “trip” means any act that consists of the use of any wire, pole, stick, rope, or other apparatus to cause a horse to fall or lose its balance, and “horse” means any animal of any registered breed of the genus Equus, or any recognized hybrid thereof. The provisions of this subsection shall not apply when tripping is used:
(a) To control a horse that is posing an immediate threat to other livestock or human beings;
(b) For the purpose of identifying ownership of the horse when its ownership is unknown; or
(c) For the purpose of administering veterinary care to the horse.
History.—s. 4, ch. 4971, 1901; GS 3395; RGS 5244; CGL 7363; s. 2, ch. 70-50; s. 4, ch. 71-12; s. 949, ch. 71-136; s. 1, ch. 82-116; s. 2, ch. 89-194; s. 5, ch. 94-339; s. 1286, ch. 97-102; s. 26, ch. 99-391; s. 35, ch. 2000-308; s. 1, ch. 2002-51; s. 1, ch. 2013-245.


----------



## Kamac (Oct 20, 2009)

Big Red said:


> Robert Wenzle, Planning manager for ManateeCounty; [email protected]
> 
> Betsy Benac, ManateeCounty Commissioner;
> [email protected]


Big Red - Are you sure that is his father? The last name is spelled differently. Wenzle rather than Wenzel like the son.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the solution to two problems. You lock this knob in a cell with the animal activist from the other video that had everyone so upset and feed them nothing but tarpon and stingray for about a decade.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Kamac said:


> Big Red - Are you sure that is his father? The last name is spelled differently. Wenzle rather than Wenzel like the son.


No, Now that you point that out I'm not.
I could very easily copied in down wrong, I do have occasional bouts of dyslexia. And now I can't even find him on he county web site.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kamac said:


> Big Red - Are you sure that is his father? The last name is spelled differently. Wenzle rather than Wenzel like the son.


Actually, your source is wrong. Wenzel is spelled exactly the same on Manager county's planning staff page. Got that page open now, along with the Bradenton Herald page confirming that his father is a section manager for Manatee county.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Here is the legislation. How do y'all interpret his actions? Which sections has he violated? Not defending this POS. Just curious on y'all opinions.
> 
> I think he violated section 1, 2, 2a, and maybe 3.
> 
> ...


I didn't read them all but it looks like he violated the first couple.
Plus, surely just the fact this he's a prick must be a violation of SOMETHING.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> Here is the legislation. How do y'all interpret his actions? Which sections has he violated? Not defending this POS. Just curious on y'all opinions.
> 
> I think he violated section 1, 2, 2a, and maybe 3.
> 
> ...



Well, I believe to be an animal, it must have lungs, as to breathe air. I don't think a fish is classified as an animal. 
:whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CurDog said:


> Well, I believe to be an animal, it must have lungs, as to breathe air. I don't think a fish is classified as an animal.
> :whistling:


All these biologist have been calling sharks animals all week on shark week.....


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, first of all, at the highest taxonomic classification, fish are in Kingdom Animalia (as opposed to protista or plantae), so they are clearly animals from a scientific standpoint. The key is that they are multicellular, capable of locomotion, and respond to their environment.

If someone is arguing that a fish is not an animal, I am not sure where they are coming from. Fish are fairly advanced, they have vertebrae, circulatory systems, and a brain. They are clearly not plants or single celled organisms.

According to biologist they are animals. That's a quote y'all I couldn't even say a few of them words. Y'all probably already knew that. I just wanted to set the record straight & not take credit. LOL


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I know, but most refer to a fish as a fish, not an animal. Even the wanton waste of game is referring to an animal, not a fish. I guess you could always say you were letting the fish rot for catfish chum or something? 
Not defending this A-hole, but it's just what an Attorney will do, stretch and twist the written law to aid their defense. 
Seriously, look at the Freedom of Speech Law. Do "YOU" Believe it included Burning the US Flag? Hell NO, but it has been misconstrued to. 
Just Saying.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

A fish is an animal....come on people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsmallz01 (Feb 28, 2016)

Certainly an animal. Think he is confusing of the definition of a mammal.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, bad boy Wenzel and friends are now under investigation for killing a greater hammerhead...by using the gills for a beer bong. Spoiled brats, trying to get their videos to go viral for 10 minutes of fame.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I call dibs on their Grundens!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nastukey said:


> A fish is an animal....come on people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, but an animal cant be a fish.....


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Realtor said:


> yeah, but an animal cant be a fish.....


With such technical terms as 'animal' it is best to look it up.




> an·i·mal
> ˈanəməl/
> _noun_
> noun: *animal*; plural noun: *animals*
> ...


...or fish.:yes:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a fish









This is an animal 









questions?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Did some of y'all skip biology in HS/college?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

College? Who the hell went to college. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> College? Who the hell went to college.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Good point, I didnt and I still know the damn definition of an animal.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

mind blown. wow


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Speaking of blown, it has been a fine Saturday so far

Blew a battery, I didnt get blown....yet.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:smart:


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> College? Who the hell went to college.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Common sense is a super power these days!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nastukey said:


> Common sense is a super power these days!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, it seems retardation is stronger and more prominent.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ya'll are far to smart for me.... I'll call it a fish, or animal. what ever I call it , you will know what I'm taking about. its a shark. so answer me this.... why do we have a "Fishing license" and not a "Animal License" lol


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> ya'll are far to smart for me.... I'll call it a fish, or animal. what ever I call it , you will know what I'm taking about. its a shark. so answer me this.... why do we have a "Fishing license" and not a "Animal License" lol


Because it allows you to harvest only the FISH portion of the animal kingdom...same as a hunting permit for deer isn't good for elk...or turkeys.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

kingfish501 said:


> Because it allows you to harvest only the FISH portion of the animal kingdom...same as a hunting permit for deer isn't good for elk...or turkeys.


Depends where you are. If im hunting florida and an elk walks out. He is a dead animal. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Because it allows you to harvest only the FISH portion of the animal kingdom...same as a hunting permit for deer isn't good for elk...or turkeys.


:thumbup:


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Or if you are one that might be inclined to set out trot lines with acorns rather than fish bait to catch wood ducks....that would be a violation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

murfpcola said:


> I call dibs on their Grundens!


They might need those where they are going... :whistling:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> They might need those where they are going... :whistling:


No. Dont think it rains much in Hell

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cg5515 (Jul 21, 2017)

What a bunch of dicks


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I see where Governor Scott has put out a statement urging FWC to look into these guys. They are screwed now!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Getsome said:


> I see where Governor Scott has put out a statement urging FWC to look into these guys. They are screwed now!!


He must have found out they were  Democrats. They'll get Life now. :thumbup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Kill everything you can come across mentality.
> I hope the FWC sees the pics of the Tarpon and the American White Pelican. Not that they will do anything. If'n it was me I would be in jail. Not that I would do that kinda crap. Just Wasn't raised that way. Can't even bring myself to shoot a deer anymore. I go to our club in Arkansas and just watch them. Shoot the Coyotes.


So its OK to shoot the coyotes huh. Selective killing. Dont coyote lives matter?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> So its OK to shoot the coyotes huh. Selective killing. Dont coyote lives matter?


I don't know one person on this earth that doesn't put certain animals over others. Be willing to bet you have done the same.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I have.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I don't know one person on this earth that doesn't put certain animals over others. Be willing to bet you have done the same.


And you may rest assured that some of those animals are bipedal!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Well there's been some fallout from this, MTV had to cancel one of it's shows due to death threats resulting from one of the cast being associated with the shark dragging asshole. 

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/08/01/mtvs-siesta-key-premiere-party-canceled-after-show-star-receive-backlash.html


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Update on this.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

And FWC Link: might be mobile only https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/1cbc181


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

So just charged not convicted correct? Either way still good


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Right on!!


This!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> And FWC Link: might be mobile only http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/1cbc181


It worked for me.

Glad they got the lowlifes. no sense in it at all what they did.

It looked like the one guys parents are wealthy they'll probably pay his way out of it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw it on Instagram yesterday... probably won't be convicted (unless some plea deal is arranged), but it's gonna cost some jack to defend!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jason said:


> Saw it on Instagram yesterday... probably won't be convicted (unless some plea deal is arranged), but it's gonna cost some jack to defend!!!


Jason has an insta???


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Lets see where this goes 

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/florida/3-florida-men-in-shark-dragging-plead-not-guilty


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I don't know one person on this earth that doesn't put certain animals over others. Be willing to bet you have done the same.



Spittine's post sums it all up........as fishermen we are barbaric to fish !
Yes, the shark draggers pissed a lot of people off.....I personally wouldn't drag a shark or kill one without reason, if i found a live one washed up on the beach I would definitely push him back in the water.

We catch fish and butterfly them while still alive to troll, we catch fish and crush them in chum churns, throw them live into fish boxes to die slowly, beat tuna to death with clubs on the deck....clubs meant to beat the brains out of fish......think about how brutal spearfishing is ! How is dragging a shark worse than those things ? How is it ok to catch a fish from the beach and then throw him on the sand to slowly die ?

Like he said, we all treat animals/fish differently depending on how we personally feel about them......ugly fish get treated worse than catching a beautiful colorful fish and so on.........I shoot every squirrel that comes in my yard and treat birds, foxes, turtles,raccoons and others like kings, going out of my way to feed them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

These guys had quite the collection of pics on Instagram. Grabbing and killing pelicans, etc. Don't know why they're pursuing the shark thing. Almost like they're giving them a chance to get off and keep the public happy by bringing charges.


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

mudskipper said:


> Spittine's post sums it all up........as fishermen we are barbaric to fish !
> Yes, the shark draggers pissed a lot of people off.....I personally wouldn't drag a shark or kill one without reason, if i found a live one washed up on the beach I would definitely push him back in the water.
> 
> We catch fish and butterfly them while still alive to troll, we catch fish and crush them in chum churns, throw them live into fish boxes to die slowly, beat tuna to death with clubs on the deck....clubs meant to beat the brains out of fish......think about how brutal spearfishing is ! How is dragging a shark worse than those things ? How is it ok to catch a fish from the beach and then throw him on the sand to slowly die ?
> ...


Amen brother. Let me catch a slimy eel and see how I treat it. Is a shark any better or worse than an eel? Be careful because this is a slippery slope that we are on.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Lets see where this goes
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/florida/3-florida-men-in-shark-dragging-plead-not-guilty


Copy/paste of the comment below the article...

nonymous
7 hours ago
In general, fishing is the cruelest way to capture food. A hook pierces the jaw area, then the fish is dragged as the line is reeled in and, in most cases, after the fish has been 'landed" it is left to suffocate. These guys, undoubtedly, had no intention of releasing the shark. This was just an exaggerated example of the "fishing" process described above.


People like these three just give the anti fishing crowd more ammo. Hope they burn em.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

This morning news reported that the* "Charges were Dropped". *Wow, how did that happen? Maybe rich parents?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CurDog said:


> This morning news reported that the* "Charges were Dropped". *Wow, how did that happen? Maybe rich parents?


hummmmm


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

CurDog said:


> This morning news reported that the* "Charges were Dropped". *Wow, how did that happen? Maybe rich parents?


Unfortunately, when it comes down to it, being an asshole is not against the law. Unless they could prove that it was a protected shark species that the asshats were dragging or that the shark was still alive at the time, doesn't seem there would be much they could charge them with.....after all people drag dead fish around behind their boats all the time.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Charges dropped on only one boy. Can you smell the snitch?


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

Parents of the ringleader are a lawyer and a local politician.


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Geno said:


> Parents of the ringleader are a lawyer and a local politician.


Afluenza boys?


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

charges were only dropped in one of the boys cases, the main two are still facing felonies. probably just a case of being a bystander for him so no case. but the other two especially the one that took pictures with the dead pelicans and ect are still facing felony charges.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope they do time.


----------

